# DODGERS vs POP GEAR



## JigginJus10

I'm not too experienced with either but have used both. Pop gear is like reeling in a log with or without a fish, dodgers well there's just no comparison for me. I have not been able to get a dodger to sink without a downrigger. Is that normal? What's the best way to troll if you want to be 15-30 feet down without using a downrigger? Can dodgers get down?


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt

If you don't want to use downriggers the only other option you have to get 15-30 ft down would be leaded line.


----------



## Dodger

JigginJus10 said:


> I'm not too experienced with either but have used both. Pop gear is like reeling in a log with or without a fish, dodgers well there's just no comparison for me. I have not been able to get a dodger to sink without a downrigger. Is that normal? What's the best way to troll if you want to be 15-30 feet down without using a downrigger? Can dodgers get down?


Yes, dodgers will go down. The #00 size will only auger down about 11 feet though.

I think you aren't letting out enough line. If you want it to auger down, you have to give it a lot of line.

There are a couple of options to get down though, in my opinion, the downrigger is the best way to do it.

If you don't want to use a downrigger, I think there are dipsy divers that go from about 10 feet to 25 or 30 feet, depending on how you set them. You can get dipsys at both Sportsmans and Cabelas.

You can also use a trolling sinker in line or a three way rig with a sinker. Let me know if you need more explanation on those.

Leaded line was already mentioned.

Those are about your only options, I think.


----------



## sawsman

Those Dipsy Divers can get you down deep. One nice feature of the Dipsy is it will plane upward when you have a fish strike, making it a little easier to reel in fish as compared to pop-gear.


----------



## JigginJus10

I've heard that divers create a lot of drag (similar to pop gear) is this true? Also I have tried weights, how much weight, I tried some that were 5 to 7 ounces combined with 1.5 oz egg sinkers. (It was on a larger size dodger maybe that was the problem). If I go with leaded line what are other the other pros/cons? I'd guess knot tying but it's on a 1 bearing pole used for trolling only. Does leaded line have poundage like the others? Seems like the down riggers are so much work, all that cranking and I can't get that clip right if I only want to be a few feet down.

This is a little off topic, but why do you use a 4 pound ball for Muskie and 8 for trout?


----------



## DallanC

JigginJus10 said:


> I've heard that divers create a lot of drag (similar to pop gear) is this true?


Some divers "release" when a fish is on and they reduce drag... not all of them though.



> Also I have tried weights, how much weight, I tried some that were 5 to 7 ounces combined with 1.5 oz egg sinkers. (It was on a larger size dodger maybe that was the problem). If I go with leaded line what are other the other pros/cons? I'd guess knot tying but it's on a 1 bearing pole used for trolling only. Does leaded line have poundage like the others? Seems like the down riggers are so much work, all that cranking and I can't get that clip right if I only want to be a few feet down.


Bottom line, weights, divers, lead line... you are only guessing how deep you are. Only a downrigger will get you fairly precise line depth placement.

-DallanC


----------



## Grandpa D

Once I started using down riggers and dodgers, I never looked back.
The only place that I may use lead line these days is at Willard Bay.
That place is shallow and the bottom varies too much for me to be comfortable using the down riggers.


----------



## Dodger

JigginJus10 said:


> I've heard that divers create a lot of drag (similar to pop gear) is this true? Also I have tried weights, how much weight, I tried some that were 5 to 7 ounces combined with 1.5 oz egg sinkers. (It was on a larger size dodger maybe that was the problem). If I go with leaded line what are other the other pros/cons? I'd guess knot tying but it's on a 1 bearing pole used for trolling only. Does leaded line have poundage like the others? Seems like the down riggers are so much work, all that cranking and I can't get that clip right if I only want to be a few feet down.
> 
> This is a little off topic, but why do you use a 4 pound ball for Muskie and 8 for trout?


Dipsys do have a little bit of drag, but as was mentioned, they release when you get a hit and it reduces the drag. It also pulls the fish up towards the surface usually.

Weight is a hit and miss affair. Your depth will always depend on how fast you are moving and how much weight you use. It will be hard to be fishing at a precise depth.

Lead line isn't a bad way to go. The downsides are that you need a big reel capable of holding quite a bit of line. The knots aren't a big deal. Lead line has poundage ratings, but they are pretty high. You won't have to worry about it for most things in Utah. Plus, the leader you tie to the lead line will break long before the lead line does. Pros: Lead line will give you an approximate idea of how deep you are. You go down about 5 ft. per color of lead line (10 yards of line) at about 2.0 mph. It's a simple way to get down without too much hassle. My dad fishes lead exclusively.

Downriggers look like a lot of work but they really aren't that bad. If you get the right clip (read Scotty's downrigger releases) they are simple to use and work well. I've fished the downrigger at about 5 feet down, just enough to miss the weeds on top. The downrigger gives you the most flexibility and the easiest way to get your lure down. Plus it gives you the chance to actually fight the fish without tons of weight on your line.


----------



## JigginJus10

I hate the clips. They don't make any sense to me sometimes I've reeled in my line after I've popped it off the ball and there's a dead (or exhaused lifeless) fish on the end of it. I try to make it pop off super easy but then my line breaks free from the ball. It's hard when there's no way to gauge it.


----------



## Dodger

Are you using ratcheting clips or the Scotty style clips? You also need to figure out where in the release jaws you have to put the line. On the Scotty releases, I put mine on the line between the yellow and the black.

You also shouldn't expect the line to break free when a fish hits. Most fish in Utah aren't big enough to snap you out of the release. And, if you do get snapped out by a fish, it is a good sign that it is a good fish.

You've got to watch your pole for the hits and then tighten your drag to snap out, and then loosen your drag for the fight. When I started downriggers 7 or 8 years ago, I waterski-ed a few fish until I figured it out. I haven't waterski-ed a fish for 4 or 5 years now.

There's a learning curve with the downriggers. But, if you want to fish deep, it's a curve you have to follow.


----------



## DallanC

+1

If a fish isnt big enough to knock the line free, you should still be able to see action on the pole tip as it fights... unless you are really cranking down your pole.


-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob

sawsman said:


> Those Dipsy Divers can get you down deep. One nice feature of the Dipsy is it will plane upward when you have a fish strike, making it a little easier to reel in fish as compared to pop-gear.


Neat. I didn't think anyone used those things anymore. They were very popular in the Great Lakes and in Canada back in the 70s.

Dodgers for me most of the time. I just hate dragging pop gear, but have to admit it catches fish.


----------

